# 2X MECA EVENT @ LIQUID TRENDS MODESTO, CA 9/20/15



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

For those of you who may be short on points for World Finals or want to make a run at CA state title this is your last chance to sign up as a member, compete and be in the running at CA MECA STATE Finals on 9/26 & 9/27 @ Drive Customs in San Luis Obispo, CA.


----------

